# There is HOPE



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> Isiah can be profound and practical. In Monday's exit meeting, Isiah told Marbury to work on his left hand. It's been years since Marbury was given such simplistic, yet vital, advice. Had it come from anyone else, Marbury may have scoffed. But Marbury is willing to be a sponge.





> "I don't assert [the left] enough," Marbury said. "I'll probably be playing left-handed all summer."


Thats what I like to hear..

Now if IT can get it thru TT's head that he needs to be a warrior night in and night out,we have a real chance

Hopefully Sweets drops 20 pounds and pulls a karl malone and come back with some muscle on that body and we have our power foward,low post presence...

Can IT explain to Frank Williams that the last great point guard to shoot a set shot was Bob Cousy????


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

This is a good read too. I don't have the link so here is the full article. Sorry Mods.

End of Season Player Meetings 
Knicks Want To Stick Together For Next Season 
by Tom Kertes 


GREENBURGH NY, April 27, 2004 -- “Clear out your lockers” day is always an ambivalent occasion. And the Knicks, no exception after losing a tight one to the Nets in their last playoff game the night before, couldn’t quite escape that “so close yet so far” feeling. 
“If we have Allan (Houston) and Tim (Thomas) healthy and available, there’s no question we can play with these guys,” Penny Hardaway said. “And they are the best team in the East. From what I’ve seen, the Nets should be favored to win it again. This should motivate us for working hard in the off-season. We are so close. I know it’ll serve to motivate me.” 

“We had to bring everything together too quickly,” added Hardaway. “But I’m going to spend a lot of time here over the summer -- working on my post moves, my jump shot, the whole thing -- hopefully working out with Allan. It’s important for the core guys to do that, as we didn’t spend a lot of time together this season.” 

“But we have the talent,” added Hardaway. “Stephon Marbury can be as good as he wants to be. He can be as good in the Knicks scheme of things as Jason Kidd is for the Nets. And Kidd is the best.” 

“Jason and I, we’ll always be completely different players,” Marbury said. “He’s great for their system -- that kind of pass-motion thing they do -- where he’s unselfish and it becomes contagious. I do the same thing as far as getting assists, but in a completely different way. But, whether I’m going good or going bad, no one can say I don’t play with my heart. I give it my all. Every night, every game.” 

“My goal is not to play like him. My goal is to win the championship.” 

“In order to improve, we have to look at all areas, one-to-twelve or one-to fifteen,” Kurt Thomas said. “Would Allan have helped? Sure, and Tim, too. We need Allan, he is our go-to-guy, our top scorer, he draws double teams. Still, we have to look at the game plan, our defense, everything. The difference was that the Nets have depth, and they’ve played together, what, the last three years? The last two years they were in the Finals.” 

“Changes? We’ve already so many changes last year, I don’t know how many more (President of Basketball Operations) Isiah (Thomas) can make,” said Thomas. “But, then again, who knows? Only Isiah can say for sure.” 

“I have to get my pinkie right, too. I’m going to get a second opinion.” Thomas displayed his long-injured pinkie, comparing it to the other one. The right pinkie is swollen to literally three times the size. “It’s been a rough last three months, but I got through it. I survived. My trainers, they saved me. Really.” 

Dikembe Mutombo talked about playing a few more years, preferably here. “Last night, it was too early for us to finish,” he said. “But, by the same token, we can be pleased that we made the playoffs when no one thought we would and that we played hard. We had a real chance the last two games and we just let it slip away.” 

“I had a chance to talk to Isiah just now for about twenty minutes and I have a sense that this team still needs me,” added Mutombo. “I don’t think I’m going anywhere. But if something else happens and things change, I respect that. Either way, yes, I feel like I want to play a few more seasons. I don’t think someone should retire just because they lose their starting position to a younger guy. This is a wonderful job with a beautiful salary, why walk away? I feel good physically and mentally so I want to stick around. Maybe I’ll play until my hospital opens in 2006. That would be a great thing.” 

“Look, I’ve been to the NBA Finals. I know what it takes. In my opinion, we’ve got to make a real commitment here in the summertime as a group, and go from there.” 

Vin Baker, the recently acquired free agent big man who had a powerful performance against the Nets, would also love to be back. “I think it would be a great marriage for both sides,” he said. “I can be greatly improved -- last night only scratched the surface of what I can do. I can be a real post presence, draw double teams especially with Allan and Tim back, and help the perimeter players. This team, if we have everyone healthy and together for a full season, is right up there. The last month and a half have been great. I don’t think it would be a money issue, as far as years and contract. I’d love to stay right here in New York.” 

“I really believe that the difference between ourselves and the Nets is not in talent,” said Houston. “It’s in togetherness, the way they’re so used to each other’s moves. We were put together quickly -- and then we got injured. We couldn’t take advantage of match-ups because we didn’t have our guys.” 

“That’s why this off-season, and the training camp, is going to come in so handy for us. We’ll have a chance to get to know each other, to learn about each other. I am REAL excited about next year.” 

“People really don’t understand, sometimes your body just needs time to heal,” said Houston. “That’s all I need. I’m telling you -- as I told Isiah and Mr. Dolan -- my health is the LEAST of my worries right now. I’m completely confident that, with the rest, I’ll be one hundred per cent ready to go next season.” 

“I don’t think Isiah will make too many more changes,” added Houston. “I think he feels confident that this is pretty much the roster that could get us where we want to go. He doesn’t want to start all over again. I think he’ll build on this base.” 

“We’re capable of being a very solid defensive team,” said Houston. “That’s what we have to work on. We have enough talent here to score. That’s what we need the summer and training camp for, to develop a mindset and an identity.” 

“We’re not trying to get to the Nets’ level. They haven’t won a championship. We want to win a championship. And we have the talent to do it.”


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

good article...strong words...I LOVE Pennys attitude..the guy was so unbelievably good before being injured and he still wants to work his *** off in the off season and elevate his game,even though its a fraction of what it once was....

The guy we need most on a nightly basis is TT...He has the tools,its just a matter of having the right attitude.....

I am curious to see what Baker has left in the tank....If he can stay on the wagon,get himself in great shape,he could be our low post presense..Jersey really had no answer for him.....

As for trades or signings,ild take a Qrich or maybe Crawford...I think eddie griffin is a real possibility and for a million bucks, he is worth the risk...

I think Naz or KT are going to be traded...Naz is NOT the defensive presense we need and hes not as good as Vin defensively...Ild take Keon Clark as a backup over him...

Has anyone ever seen Leon Smith play???


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

I like what all the Knicks said. They're all positive ad they all want to be here. It'[s nice not having crappy attitudes on top of everything else. I really think most of them will be working very hard during the offseason. I expect Sweets and Nazr to come back hard and ready. I think TT will perform. After wanting to choke Ray Allen and calling Kmart a fugazy he's really got to put it where his mouth is. I like Marbury talking about heart. If he can set that as a tone for the team I'll be very happy.

My biggest concern for next year is still the SG situation. Sounds like Houston's degenerative cartilage may be genetic, which means it's only going downhill. If he can get himself well then great, but if not Isaih has got to shore up that spot. DJ may become very good but he's not ready just yet, and I can't handle one more game with Shandon starting. Seriously, to finally get rid of Eisley starting and then to have to suffer through Anderson!!!! It's more than a fan can take.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

i dont think it takes a rocket scientist to see how much better we played with Penny and Frank Williams in the lineup...I can not forsee Shandon playing with the Knicks next year....it would be mind boggling..

After watching the Nets series,I started to wonder if Marbury was the type of player who made his teamates better,ala jason Kidd....But,after thinking about it for a nanosecond,I realaised Kidd is playing with thoroughbreads and we are starting Shandon Anderson....

We need athletes and I am assuming Fugazy Thomas is one as well as a slimmed down Sweetney....

You may be right about H20,which leaves us with Williams,Demarr,a battered penny and in a pinch TT....

Rodney White should be available and I do think Crawford is going to force pax to deal him since he is a restricted free agent...Perhaps KT and frank Williams gets us crawford in a sign and trade


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

I wonder what it would take to get Mobley from Van Gundy. If I were them I'd be looking for a nice PG, maybe an Andre Miller type guy, maybe a Frank Willimas type guy, so I could move Francis to SG. And I'm not sure I love Cato or Spoon for them at PF, but KT might might work nicely with Cato backing up PF and C. So FW + KT for Mobley + filler? 

I have a feeling they could do better, or might prefer to just keep Mobley, and lose Francis, but at least we have a couple of chips they could use.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

I am sure Van Gundy LOVES KT....Houstons backcort will NOT be Mobley and Francis next year,thats for sure...

Kt and Williams for Mobley would be a great trade for Houston...

Any feelings on Jamison???


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

I guess if I could have Jamison or Mobley for the same price I'd have to go with Jamison. But we are awefully weak on D and Mobley's isn't too bad. But I'd go with Jamison.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

is don Nelson enamored enough with KT to take Anderson as well for Jamison??

Jamison does have 4 years left,thats a killer


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

Just so you guys are clear. Cato is Dampier light and a great compliment to Yao Ming.

Mobley.... ah , I don't even know where to start with that guy. So hard to read.

Give me Houston and his surgeries.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

h20 will retire before he gets cut again


----------



## THE COOKIE MONSTER (Apr 27, 2004)

TIM THOMAS HAS BEEN TALKING FUGAZY HIS WHOLE CAREER WHY SHOULD HE START LIVING BY HIS WORD NOW


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> TIM THOMAS HAS BEEN TALKING FUGAZY HIS WHOLE CAREER WHY SHOULD HE START LIVING BY HIS WORD NOW


because he got knocked on his head and his teamates did NOTHING!!!!

he has to have some pride..i think..i hope...


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

Because he already played well for the Knicks, he just needs to keep it up. The rest will come with chemistry.

I really think things where whacky in Milwaulkee. TT was the 6th man, then got moved into the 4th option as a starter. The team underachieved, the coach got fired. The big three (Dog, Cassel, Allen) failed no? But TT as 6th man/4th option gets blammed?

You hear fans saying "I'm really pissed at TT, we traded the big three to make room for TT and he disappointed!" Jeez, the guy underachieves his whole career so you trade your top three to make him the centerpeice? 

WTF ?!?!?

Management had their head in a strange place...

Look at Rasheed. Many of us knew if he got out of Portland he wouldn't take his shenanigans with him.

Sometimes a change of venue is a good thing...


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>truth</b>!
> h20 will retire before he gets cut again


That'd be sweet.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>son of oakley</b>!
> Because he already played well for the Knicks, he just needs to keep it up. The rest will come with chemistry.
> 
> I really think things where whacky in Milwaulkee. TT was the 6th man, then got moved into the 4th option as a starter. The team underachieved, the coach got fired. The big three (Dog, Cassel, Allen) failed no? But TT as 6th man/4th option gets blammed?
> ...


It's easy to not bring your shenanigans when you're surrounded by a hard *** coach and hard working players who don't take crap.

Let the regular season come, let the Pistons lose a few, and I guarantee you a tiger can't change his stripes.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Knicksbiggestfan</b>!
> 
> Let the regular season come, let the Pistons lose a few, and I guarantee you a tiger can't change his stripes.


You seem to like Dampier, he changed his stripes. How'd Odom fare with his move to Miami? You seem to think we could change Walker's stripes if we had him.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>son of oakley</b>!
> 
> 
> You seem to like Dampier, he changed his stripes. How'd Odom fare with his move to Miami? You seem to think we could change Walker's stripes if we had him.


Dampier hasn't played 30 minutes since his second year in the league.


Odom is doing well - after rehab -


Walker is misrepresented, he can be controlled, he proved that in dallas. He played center there just to break into the rotation.


Sheed, hasn't done a anything close to that.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> Sheed, hasn't done a anything close to that.


Sheed has been playing hurt and is a vital piece of the Pistons..Ild take him in a heartbeat


----------

